

Facebook Begins Testing Sponsored Results, Its First Search Typeahead Ads - irunbackwards
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/19/facebook-sponsored-results/

======
zeruch
I have to admit my enthusiasm is near nil. It sounds like not only the trite
reinforcement of the "user as marketable commodity audience" but it just
smacks of mild desperation to monetize _anything_ it can to support its now
publicly tradable status.

Maybe that is horribly cynical, but for some reason it leaves a very sour
taste.

~~~
fossuser
I think monetizing their search in this method is a bad idea.

Google advertising uses second price auctions and rewards sponsors for having
high click through rates and relevant word matching. In short, the ads are
helping people find what they're looking for anyway.

These ads in the facebook search are just annoying and get in the way of what
the users are trying to do - hurting the user experience.

------
squid_ca
Until I read this article, I didn't even know Facebook _had_ a search. Why
would I possible search for anything on Facebook? I know who my friends are,
and for everything else, there's Google.

~~~
ihuman
I use search to find friends that I'm not Facebook friends are, and to quickly
jump to someone's page.

------
chimi
From what I've recently learned, isn't this what killed Digg?

~~~
smashing
No. What killed Digg was v4: 1) Removing the downvote option, 2) The discovery
of automated accounts which would upvote sponsored articles, and 3) Reasonable
alternatives, i.e. Reddit, etc. After all, Digg is just a social bookmarking
site.

------
ma2xd
Facebook don't make functionality to please the users anymore, only
inverstors. And that will cost them a lot of users.

